# Sigelei mini 30 watt including 3100 mah efest and a Kanger Subtank



## WillieRoux (18/2/15)

Need advice.....Is R1200 too much for a Sigelei mini 30 watt including 3100 mah efest and a Kanger Subtank mini?


----------



## Andre (18/2/15)

The Subtank Mini retails for about R450.00, the Sigelei Mini - have not seen it at local retailers, but internationally around R500.00 and the Efest around R160.00. So that kit new should be around R1100.00. If new, R1200 sounds reasonable to me.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Riddle (18/2/15)

Does sound like a reasonable price. But are you considering your shipping costs included in it?


----------



## Ashley A (18/2/15)

I think you should blank that out of your mind and then think about what you want first in terms of vaping experience. Then match your requirements to prospective equipment.

Then check out thee option at Vapemaxx and search ffor others as most retailers are offering good packages now at a reasonable price: http://vapemaxx.co.za/maxx-deals/

It sounds to me like you're looking to buy secondhand from that combo. If so, then I'd consider one of these combos and get new for around R50 more with full warranty and support. If it is new from, then it seems in line with other new stuff so then decide if it's the best match for your required experience. another thing to consider is if you have or need a charger as you don't with the other options proposed. I don't know if the Sigelei has USB charging but I doubt it since the 100w, 100w+, and 150w don't have.


----------



## WillieRoux (18/2/15)

Ashley A said:


> I think you should blank that out of your mind and then think about what you want first in terms of vaping experience. Then match your requirements to prospective equipment.
> 
> Then check out thee option at Vapemaxx and search ffor others as most retailers are offering good packages now at a reasonable price: http://vapemaxx.co.za/maxx-deals/
> 
> It sounds to me like you're looking to buy secondhand from that combo. If so, then I'd consider one of these combos and get new for around R50 more with full warranty and support. If it is new from, then it seems in line with other new stuff so then decide if it's the best match for your required experience. another thing to consider is if you have or need a charger as you don't with the other options proposed. I don't know if the Sigelei has USB charging but I doubt it since the 100w, 100w+, and 150w don't have.


Well I'm stuck with 3 x Original Sigelei 30 watt and 3 x efest 3100mah batt from a deal gone wrong 
Was thinking R600 for the unit and R200 for the bat which i ordered from Vape King.

The 30 watt does have usb charging and its a nice little unit, not as little as the eleaf 20 watt but smaller than the MVP2...

Reactions: Like 1


----------

